# Hauling a case 2290



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Can this be done on a heavy enough gooseneck? Height and weight don't seem to be a issue but it's just about 10ft wide. I have access to the truck and trailer. I was trying to find a trucker with a lowboy to no avail. Was hoping to get ahold of one on a return trip looking for a load on the way back but don't know where to look for that. And ideas or suggestions?


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

You might check with a local trucking company, maybe they just might need a backhaul. That is what I did a few years ago when I had my tractor shipped to Wyoming.


----------



## Deutsch Farmer (May 4, 2016)

Here in Indiana so I can't speak to IL laws, 13'4" tall is road legal. In the summer, some of those power and phone lines can sag plus I know some of the bridges in southern IL are not 13' tall so plan your course.

96" is legal road width but ag products get a little lead way. If this is for personal ag use, you might be able to slide by at first light on Sunday morning.

In our younger, dumber days, we didn't take the duals off hauling a tractor. We snuck through with no snags but taking the duals off is much smarter.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

You don't need a low boy. A regular step deck is fine for legal height. Just loaded and shipped a 2294 this fall. Other than it having no brakes it was easy. Obviously the width you still have to figure out, I assume it has duals or maybe just the bar axles creating the 10' issue?

As to where to look to find a trucker, other than asking a local company you trust, you might talk to someone at Action Heavy Haul and see what they quote you.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Ya no duals but the axel bars kinda scare me being so wide but the rest of it don't bother me. Just want to see if you guys with more experience would do it. It's 100 miles away


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Drive it home? It's not very far away to do that.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Tandem dual gooseneck would do it. As would a step deck. Axles will get you in trouble if you meet the wrong law enforcement officer. By the time you mess around with loading/unloading you could have driven the tractor 1/3 of your 100 miles.

I hauled my MX170 from CT to NW IA with a tandem dual GN and 3/4 ton diesel pickup. Wasn't the most fun I ever had (loaded) but got it done. Long bar axles got me an overwidth and no CDL citation in PA. Oh well.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> Tandem dual gooseneck would do it. As would a step deck. Axles will get you in trouble if you meet the wrong law enforcement officer. By the time you mess around with loading/unloading you could have driven the tractor 1/3 of your 100 miles.
> 
> I hauled my MX170 from CT to NW IA with a tandem dual GN and 3/4 ton diesel pickup. Wasn't the most fun I ever had (loaded) but got it done. Long bar axles got me an overwidth and no CDL citation in PA. Oh well.


A jockey here in Pennsylvania has run into bar axle issues before and on some tractors that are unlikely to run duals ever again they just burn them off before they haul them here.

I don't hate the idea of driving it but man those Case tractors are especially slow on the road.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

It's a pretty heavy tractor. 20 weights on the front and fluids in the rear


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Aaroncboo said:


> It's a pretty heavy tractor. 20 weights on the front and fluids in the rear


Even with the extra weight it shouldn't be any heavier than my MX170 which would have been right around 18,500 when I drug it across the country.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

If worried about the axle width then go ahead and get an overwidth permit. Most states it can be done online in a few minutes.

For a 100 mile haul I'd load it up on a Sunday morning and cruise on home.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Or haul it at night. Can't see the axles then. It's not like they stick out far enough to be a real safety hazard.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Deutsch Farmer said:


> Here in Indiana so I can't speak to IL laws, 13'4" tall is road legal. In the summer, some of those power and phone lines can sag plus I know some of the bridges in southern IL are not 13' tall so plan your course.
> 
> 96" is legal road width but ag products get a little lead way. If this is for personal ag use, you might be able to slide by at first light on Sunday morning.
> 
> In our younger, dumber days, we didn't take the duals off hauling a tractor. We snuck through with no snags but taking the duals off is much smarter.


The law nationwide is 102 wide and 13' 6'' tall so at 10 feet it would only be 1 1/2 feet over. For only one hundred miles I'd load it and go. Had a machine delivered from Alabama that was a little over 10 wide, guy made it here with no permits and no problems.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

YOUTUBE is covered up in truckers that if they wont do it probably point you in the right direction . And your tractor and maybe even you might end up in one of their videos


----------

